# Surefire 6P lens removal tool?



## kland1234 (Jan 19, 2009)

What type of tool do you use to remove the plastic bezel ring from a standard 6P head? I have new UCL lenses coming from flashlightlens.com, so I suppose it is time to figure out how to swap them?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dude.... ya gotta search... No joke in the last 24 hours I saw three threads that mention how to remove the lens.


----------



## kland1234 (Jan 19, 2009)

gotcha, flame suit on, just searched, and yes I see the recent threads, questions answered.. shoulda searched first...


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 19, 2009)

Love a happy ending!


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

Use a watch case back opener


----------



## kland1234 (Jan 21, 2009)

BTW guys........thanks for the help and previous posts on other threads, just got my UCL lenses from Flashlightlens dot com, and the boiling water and watch back remover tool worked grrreat!

Just a side note, there still must be out there somewhere a notched socket or tool either made by surefire or someone to fit the bezel ring. the teeth pattern is like a lot of bicycle stuff, but none of my bicycle mechanic tools fits. Just one or those thoughts, there must be a proper tool somewhere??

thks again.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Superdave (Jan 21, 2009)

I use snap ring pliers, they're great untill they slip.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jan 22, 2009)

kland1234 said:


> Just one or those thoughts, there must be a proper tool somewhere??



I've seen such a tool, but only in this advert. If you find where to get just the tool, I'd be interested.


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 22, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> I've seen such a tool, but only in this advert. If you find where to get just the tool, I'd be interested.


 

Just for my peace of mind, where do you get the tool and the tactical piece together. If combined they are both $10 dollars then I dont mind getting both. 

I did take apart my lens using the boiling water and tweazer method and its no big deal, but this tool seems like a must have.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jan 22, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> Just for my peace of mind, where do you get the tool and the tactical piece together.



I don't know where to get these, I just found the advert/photo on another forum. All I can suggest is using the email watermarked on to the advert. They're advertised at $20 for bezel and tool. It was posted nearly a year ago though.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 22, 2009)

Alot of Hong Kong based ebay stores sell these... A few months ago I bought one and it wasnt that bad. Check out the bay and you should find some.


----------



## kland1234 (Jan 22, 2009)

Interesting, will have to check around, but does that tool fit the stock bezel ring too or just the SS strike bezel?


----------



## Zatoichi (Jan 22, 2009)

kland1234 said:


> Interesting, will have to check around, but does that tool fit the stock bezel ring too or just the SS strike bezel?



I couldn't say for sure, but it certainly looks like it was made to fit the 6P's stock bezel ring.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sometimes its a complete bezel and sometimes its the "strike" ring and tool.


----------



## Norm (Jan 23, 2009)

Not too sure if it is the same size but I just tried the bezel removal tool for my JetBeam III M and it was a perfect fit for my UltraFire 6P clone. 
Bezel Removal Tool 
Norm

Edit: Interesting thing was the JB bezel and the UF bezel were interchangeable. Remember this is a clone 6P YMMV.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 23, 2009)

Very interesting news! Thanks


----------



## WESBC (Jan 23, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


>



I just emailed the guy who sells them and he wants $20 shipped for the stainless strike bezel and lens removal tool. You can PM me and I'll send you his contact info.


----------



## cyberspyder (Jan 23, 2009)

I used a needlenose SOG Powerlock to unscrew both of mine....as long as you keep enough pressure downwards, towards the ring, it should come out easily, because the force multiplying feature on the SOG increases it's grip whn you do that.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 23, 2009)

You can also get a small flat headed screw driver and place the tip in one of the "notches" then have someone tap the back of the handle to free the ring.


----------



## kland1234 (Jan 23, 2009)

Really?!, now that is news! Might just have to buy another Jetbeam to justify the cost of shipping on just a bezel ring tool! 

But just to say again, the boiling water works like MAGIC, did it again on a third head, need to order more UCL lenses!



Norm said:


> Not too sure if it is the same size but I just tried the bezel removal tool for my JetBeam III M and it was a perfect fit for my UltraFire 6P clone.
> Bezel Removal Tool
> Norm


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tubig said:


> I just emailed the guy who sells them and he wants $20 shipped for the stainless strike bezel and lens removal tool. You can PM me and I'll send you his contact info.



I would like to know where to get one of those too.


----------



## Owen (Feb 14, 2009)

Norm said:


> Not too sure if it is the same size but I just tried the bezel removal tool for my JetBeam III M and it was a perfect fit for my UltraFire 6P clone.
> Bezel Removal Tool
> Norm
> 
> Edit: Interesting thing was the JB bezel and the UF bezel were interchangeable. Remember this is a clone 6P YMMV.


I sent BOG an email asking whether this would fit the 6P bezels, as I'd like to buy one, along with a few other things if so. 
Didn't realize there were six different versions until after I'd sent the email, though:shakehead
Maybe they'll figure it out.


----------



## Norm (Feb 14, 2009)

Owen said:


> I sent BOG an email asking whether this would fit the 6P bezels, as I'd like to buy one, along with a few other things if so.
> Didn't realize there were six different versions until after I'd sent the email, though:shakehead
> Maybe they'll figure it out.


Mine is for the Jet III M, hope that helps.
Norm


----------



## JJay03 (May 16, 2009)

I wish surefire made some stainless rings like the stock flat plastic one. Also my 6PD has 5 indents and my 9P has 6 on the plastic ring. Oh and the guy selling the stainless strike bezel ring raised his price 5 dollars. Better yet if Malkoff made some stainless bezel rings that fit the 6p/9p that would cover the white ring around his drop in I bet those would sell like crazy.


----------



## Kestrel (May 18, 2009)

JJay03 said:


> I wish surefire made some stainless rings like the stock flat plastic one. Also my 6PD has 5 indents and my 9P has 6 on the plastic ring. Oh and the guy selling the stainless strike bezel ring raised his price 5 dollars. Better yet if Malkoff made some stainless bezel rings that fit the 6p/9p that would cover the white ring around his drop in I bet those would sell like crazy.


I thought you might find this of interest:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230375
Fingers crossed...


----------



## yazkaz (May 18, 2009)

I too am looking for such a tool, but no dice.
Have asked RPM regarding the possibility to make a tool for the 6P/M2/etc. bezel some months ago. His answer: "No plans to."


----------



## bagman (May 19, 2009)

After reading this thread I ordered one of the Jetbeam III M tools from a UK dealer, it arrived today and it worked perfectly taking the bezel ring from a SF G2L (it was one of the new Alu bezels with a flat black finish and "plastic" lens).

I dont have any other SF 1.25" bezels to try it on at home but have a couple of UCL's to pop into my work SF heads so will try on thursday when back.


----------



## JJay03 (May 19, 2009)

This UCL lens is it suppose to be better then a stock lense?


----------



## Zatoichi (May 20, 2009)

bagman said:


> After reading this thread I ordered one of the Jetbeam III M tools from a UK dealer



Could you tell me who the UK dealer is please? I'm after one of those myself.


----------



## bagman (May 20, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Could you tell me who the UK dealer is please? I'm after one of those myself.



Here you go

http://www.ledfire.co.uk/userimages/procart32.htm


----------



## Zatoichi (May 20, 2009)

bagman said:


> Here you go



Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## bagman (May 20, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup:



No worries, mine arrived the day after I ordered it, I was well impressed


----------



## FlashlightKid (May 29, 2009)

If the G2 is the same as the 6P in bezel size, I was able to remove mine using my iPod Shuffle clip. Tried pliers and a screwdriver but only managed to damage the lens. If using second generation (square looking) shuffle you just squeeze to open the clip then the end sticking up is the perfect size to run the diameter of the lens.


----------



## Mikey V (Jun 14, 2009)

Flashlightlens.com now offers a great little acrylic bezel ring removal tool for Surefire 6P/C2/Z2 bezels. It won't scratch the retainer ring like metal tools might, if they slip. Also, it is oriented inside and outside to fit precisely. It works great with the Solarforce L2 stainless steel bezel rings too. Just $2.50. I got a pair of them. Uses a quarter or similar sized coin in the slot for leverage.

http://www.flashlightlens.com/str/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=retaintool


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 16, 2009)

To remove the orginal window, simply use a Nail, and apply presure by hammering it thru the window. This will crack the window and give you space so you can unscrew the retaining ring.

you wont need the orginal window anyways since ur replacing it right?:laughing:


----------



## Policetacteam (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Mikey V...very helpfull!


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2009)

This is the best bezel removal tool I have, far better than the plastic JetBeam tool.







I is just a square of stainless steel cut to fit the nicks in the SolarForce L2 bezel, it came supplied with the bezel shown above, purchased frome member Roadie.
Never slips and you can use a lot more force than you can using the JetBeam tool.
It may not fit a Surefire light but the idea is the easy to duplicate.
Norm​


----------



## brunt_sp (Jan 28, 2010)

It's great to have the right tool for the job. I like the Flashlightlens one. Now I'd like a ready made version for the M2 and M3 heads. Any suggestions of stockists ?


----------



## etc (Jan 28, 2010)

Where do I get replacement glass for 6P bezel, that's as tough as the original? 

I don't want the UCL glass as I understand it's more fragile, even if it lets more light through.

Perhaps 6P bezel is not as tough, as I broke 2 in a row. One from a minor fall and the other one I am not even aware of being dropped, just discovered it broken one day.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 28, 2010)

Borofloat is another option offered by flashlightlens.

It's apparently similar to the Pyrex lens that comes with the 6P.


----------



## Deputy T. (Jan 29, 2010)

The borafloat isn't offered in the 28.6 size for the 6p. I find it unfortunate as I would love to have all my surefires using it. I've had bad luck with ULCs in my G2. On the other hand I've found the hardcoat lens to be a great option in my G2 heads. However it seems that it's only offered in the G2 size (28.8). I think your best bet would be an original Z17 replacement lens kit.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> I've seen such a tool, but only in this advert. If you find where to get just the tool, I'd be interested.


I know where to buy the tool to disassemble bezel rings? Tank's


----------



## ampdude (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought a couple of those tools in the picture above a long time ago. It is a pretty decent tool and seems to be built to proper specs. Surefire makes one now as well. I think they package them with their new fireman/emergency lights, I don't know if they sell the tool alone, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to give them a call and check.

It is very hard to get that bezel ring off the first time, unless you put the head in some boiling water for a short time, that seems to loosen things up. Just be careful if you do that, because if you drop the bezel head in the boiling water out of the microwave it can flash steam causing a nasty burn on your hands, I always wear eye protection when I do it.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 29, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> Use a watch case back opener


 
:thumbsup: Thanks for that tip! 

I never thought of that and I already have the tool.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 31, 2010)

Mikey V said:


> Flashlightlens.com now offers a great little acrylic bezel ring removal tool for Surefire 6P/C2/Z2 bezels. It won't scratch the retainer ring like metal tools might, if they slip. Also, it is oriented inside and outside to fit precisely. It works great with the Solarforce L2 stainless steel bezel rings too. Just $2.50. I got a pair of them. Uses a quarter or similar sized coin in the slot for leverage.
> 
> http://www.flashlightlens.com/str/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=retaintool


 
Yes...but I've broken a couple of those, even after heating the bezel. It's not a very HD tool.


----------



## Howecollc (Apr 13, 2012)

Just now, while digging thru my toolbox, I realized that I have a plethora of Z44 bezel ring tools. If you've ever replaced the "seats and springs" in a Delta faucet then you probably have one of these tools lying around, as Delta includes it with all of their faucet rebuild kits. It's just about a quarter of a millimeter too wide diameter-wise, but you could file that off of the outside edge of one of the nubs in a matter of seconds. It would then be a perfect fit, as the thickness of the metal on the nubs is almost identical to that of the channels on the bezel ring.


----------



## leadsled9 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oveready sells a tool for just this purpose.


----------



## Howecollc (Apr 13, 2012)

leadsled9 said:


> Oveready sells a tool for just this purpose.


It's made out of plastic, and it's not already sitting in a lot of people's toolboxes for free.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Apr 13, 2012)

Howecollc said:


> Just now, while digging thru my toolbox, I realized that I have a plethora of Z44 bezel ring tools. If you've ever replaced the "seats and springs" in a Delta faucet then you probably have one of these tools lying around, as Delta includes it with all of their faucet rebuild kits. It's just about a quarter of a millimeter too wide diameter-wise, but you could file that off of the outside edge of one of the nubs in a matter of seconds. It would then be a perfect fit, as the thickness of the metal on the nubs is almost identical to that of the channels on the bezel ring.



Awesome idea. I think I have one of those.
I bought the delrin one from OR. Worked great on my G2z and L2's, but my C2 was so tight, even boiling twice, that I rounded most of the edges before the bezel came off. I'll try the pluming piece next time. 
Sorry to perpetuate the thread necromancy - but I don't want to lose this one.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 13, 2012)

Man, you guys and your tools! heh. But they are some nice tools 


I do it the old fashion way, and it has yet to fail me with multiple lights, even ones that the bezel really stuck on there or thread-locked.

Just put the bezel on the sole of your shoe (running shoes work really well) and just twist. Depending on how tight the bezel is on there, might have to work it back & forth each way a little bit to break it loose. If it's really on there or thread-locked, dip the bezel & the top of the head into some hot/boiling water anywhere from 30 seconds to a minute, and then work the bezel again. If the head is all metal, you can use a heat gun lightly over it to loosen any thread-locker on it. Pretty simple to do, just need to be cautious of using a heat gun on anything.

This always works for me because some lights have different size bezels (like my L2P and my TM11.... way different in size), so the shoe method worked perfectly on both.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 13, 2012)

Howecollc said:


> It's *made out of plastic*, and it's not already sitting in a lot of people's toolboxes for free.



I've actually used tools like those pictured, but if you slip...which is easy to do...the metal is potentially unforgiving. There are benefits to plastic when you're working around glass or acrylic and finished metal.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 17, 2012)

I've collected a bunch of bezel tools. Some of the early ones broke. I just bought a CNC machined aluminum tool on ebay that is very high quality and works like a charm! It only fits the 6P/9/P bezel. Others from the CPFMP fit other surefires like the M3, M4, and M6. Flashlight lens.com has always supplied me with high quality lenses.


----------



## warubozu (Apr 20, 2012)

Could you post that ebay link for the cnc 6P aluminum tool or it's seller as I'm looking to get one.


----------



## warubozu (Apr 25, 2012)

Found the 6P lens removal tool that I was looking for, Xeno W01 v2.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 28, 2012)

I use a watch case-back opener. They range in price anywhere from $10 - $200. Mine was in the $30 ballpark.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 28, 2012)

You don't need any special tool at all. Get a pair of needlenose pliers, carefully position the tips of the plier jaws into the indentations on the bezel, and wedge your hand between the plier handles to force them to stay open. With your hand positioned like this, you can easily apply all the force you need without any risk of slipping and damaging the bezel -- just push your hand harder in between the jaws to increase the clamping force, and twist the pliers to loosen the bezel.


----------



## yifu (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's what i use, very cheap and doubles up as an excellent diffuser. I've got the oveready delrin tool next to it and it's by far worse, as you need a vice to operate it. It's made from POM, a tough plastic and gets rid of bezel rings very easily. I've tried the pliers approach but some bezel rings are glued in tight so it's not feasible.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 29, 2012)

Never seen a bezel ring glued-in before. In fact, most of them I've been able to remove by hand. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## yifu (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe you are just lucky... Some of my bezel rings required so much torque to open that i had to boil them in order to remove them, even with that tool.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 29, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Never seen a bezel ring glued-in before. In fact, most of them I've been able to remove by hand. Maybe I'm just lucky.



I've pulled probably a dozen and a half of these and all but one had some sort of thread-lock or glue on them. Without a decent tool, it is way too easy to slip and scratch the bezel.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 29, 2012)

An easy way to increase torque is 'handedness'. If you need 1 hand to grip the tool, that leaves you with only 1 hand to grip the bezel. 0 hands for the tool and you double your grip on the bezel.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 6, 2012)

i dont see any retaining ring on mine. incan 6p.

it's seriously gotta be glued in like crazy


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 6, 2012)

tobrien said:


> i dont see any retaining ring on mine. incan 6p.
> 
> it's seriously gotta be glued in like crazy



Vintage 6P bezels have snap in lenses. These usually lack the hex of bezels made only in the last decade.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 6, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> Vintage 6P bezels have snap in lenses. These usually lack the hex of bezels made only in the last decade.



thanks for that info! so i finally popped the lens out, so can I replace it with a new glass piece like EDC+ carries? or do I need a retaining ring style head?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 6, 2012)

The snap in design requires a plastic lens than can bend upon insertion. These were available as Z17 kits, but no longer. Glass lens cannot bend and so cannot be used in these bezels. You'll need to replace the bezel with retainer ring compatible setup. The closest current option is the _smoothie bezel_.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 8, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> The snap in design requires a plastic lens than can bend upon insertion. These were available as Z17 kits, but no longer. Glass lens cannot bend and so cannot be used in these bezels. You'll need to replace the bezel with retainer ring compatible setup. The closest current option is the _smoothie bezel_.



thank you. well, i guess i need a new head/bezel then 

what's a good one that has good thermal properties that still fits a P60 dropin? or do all of them fit the P60s?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 8, 2012)

tobrien said:


> what's a good one that has good thermal properties that still fits a P60 dropin? or do all of them fit the P60s?



Pretty much any bezel out there is made to be Z44 compatible, fitting 1) 6P style bodies, 2) Z44 bezel rings/lenses, and 3) P60 drop ins. The only exception I can think of, the cryos 2 uses larger lens/rings, but still works with 1&2 and there is also the cryos 1 that works with 1, 2, and 3. SF Z44 bezels (hex) and the smoothie (no hex) are direct replacements for your current bezel, also supporting 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 9, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> Pretty much any bezel out there is made to be Z44 compatible, fitting 1) 6P style bodies, 2) Z44 bezel rings/lenses, and 3) P60 drop ins. The only exception I can think of, the cryos 2 uses larger lens/rings, but still works with 1&2 and there is also the cryos 1 that works with 1, 2, and 3. SF Z44 bezels (hex) and the smoothie (no hex) are direct replacements for your current bezel, also supporting 1, 2, and 3.



Thanks so much for the advice! I'll hit up y'all at over ready eventually to buy some bored bodies and so on


----------

